# Best gun finish



## bmcook (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok guys you may think im crazy but I got a Kimber tactical pro II 9mm and it had some finish wear and I also got a ned bead blaster so you can guess what I did. I disassembled the entire gun and bead blasted all the parts with wear on them and now I want to refinish it. My question is what are some of the best finishes? Im looking at duracoat and I think 3m. Where is the best place to get it from? This is an expensive gun so I want a good durable finish on it.


----------



## sdj2010 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a friend that does Duracoat, I must say it is a very good finish. I haven't heard any problems with people that get it done. He swears by it and backs everything he has done it on. As long as it is done right, thats what I would use.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 21, 2010)

NP3 is said to be VERY durable and wear resistant.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 22, 2010)

cerakote is WAY better than duracoat for wear...way better.

is actually easier to apply as it goes on very thin with a air bruh.

the trick is to make youself a heat chamber..200 degrees for 2
 hour.


we do like Duracoat for stocks.


It's not that hard to do yourself.

Look for a thread by ScottD on his 1911 build with Cerakote


----------



## kaotiktribe (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive used Gun Kote and Brownells Alumahyde with great results on both.


----------



## bmcook (Aug 22, 2010)

do any of you have pictures of finished products? I want a stainless steel color and a darker grey for the slide.


----------



## sdj2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is the website to the guy that I know, check out his current and old projects.

oakridgecustomfinishing.com


----------



## jglenn (Aug 23, 2010)

her's Scott's thread on his 1911 build


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119&highlight=


Cerakote has a graphite black and a  Stainless color that you can get from Brownells.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 23, 2010)

here's the NIC web site. they are the makers of Cerakote.

listed is an independant test comparing Cerakote Gun coat and duracoat for durabiility

http://www.nicindustries.com/firearm_coatings.php

many firearm companies use it..


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 5, 2010)

Teflon ain't bad either.  It actually lubes the parts covered at the same time.  It will eventually show holster wear etc if used a lot, but a good finish


----------



## injun joe (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got teflon on an A5. It beats anything I've ever seen, and I'm as hard on equipment as anyone I know.


----------



## SiRed94 (Oct 5, 2010)

I vote Cerakote.  Hands down the best DIY finish I have ever used.


----------



## deputyatnight (Oct 6, 2010)

If you want a good durable stainless finish, Molyresin is the way to go.  It's easy to apply, and after an hour in your home oven, the stuff is pretty much indestructable.  It is a much more scratch proof than most other finishes, and doesn'r require weeks or months to cure.  I've used it on several projects, and I have been really happy with it.  The stainless finish matches real stainless firearms parts very well.


----------

